# Price Check - Nikon F80



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone here could give me a fair idea how much the following is worth:

Mint/excellent condition Nikon F80 (black) body.
Mint/excellent condition Nikon AF 28-105mm lens.

I am thinking about moving up to a digital SLR.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.

Noodleboy.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

The price on those just went down. Ive seen a few on ebay for $200. You might get more but Im not sure. Our store might pay $150.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Noodleboy said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here could give me a fair idea how much the following is worth:
> 
> ...


This is NOT the correct forum for such a question. Feel free to ask this type of question in the ForSale forum. This is not even remotely MAC related. The pricing threads for Macs are OK but not any other equipment.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry to bother you,

If the moderators wish to move this thread, then please do so.

Noodleboy.


P.S. Thanks for the reply, Moonsocket.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

If you're going to get a Nikon DSLR, there's a good chance you can keep the lens (though its effective length will get longer). Google around for compatibility charts. If not...never mind.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

ender is a little cranky. you should leave the forum policing to the moderators. 

The lens will work with the Nikon digitla SLRs. A few of our staff have sold their slr bodies and kept the lenses for use with the DSlrs.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the tidbits. I was actually thinking of upgrading to the Canon 5D. I am enamoured with the full frame sensor - I was hoping that Nikon would have a FF sensor DSLR by now too. If they did, I'd keep the lens for sure.
As tempting as even the Nikon D200 is, I am partial to the 5D at this point (as expensive as it seems). I don't mind paying more for something that will completely satisfy me.
Thanks again!

Noodleboy.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't think ender78 was being unreasonable or "policing" this thread. It's in the wrong forum, that's all there is to it.

As for the 5D, I totally agree. If I had the money I'd love to buy one. The fact that Nikon refuses to make a digital SLR with a larger sensor really bugs me. I ended up buying a 1D, which has a larger sensor than a Nikon, but not quite full-frame. That way when Canon releases a cheaper full frame camera (or I fall into some money) I don't have to change systems.

It doesn't seem like much, but for instance my 24-70mm lens acts like a 31mm on the wide end after the crop on my 1D, the same lens on my 350D acts like a 38mm on the wide end because of the smaller sensor. On a 5D it would act even wider, 24mm just like on a film body. On a Nikon DSLR a 24mm lens would act like a 36mm.

The fact that Nikon doesn't even offer a choice in the matter really bothers me. This is coming from someone whose first "real" SLR was a Nikon F4s. When I went to digital I looked long and hard but eventually decided to "switch" to Canon.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

CarbonKen said:


> I don't think ender78 was being unreasonable or "policing" this thread. It's in the wrong forum, that's all there is to it.
> 
> As for the 5D, I totally agree. If I had the money I'd love to buy one. The fact that Nikon refuses to make a digital SLR with a larger sensor really bugs me. I ended up buying a 1D, which has a larger sensor than a Nikon, but not quite full-frame. That way when Canon releases a cheaper full frame camera (or I fall into some money) I don't have to change systems.
> 
> ...


Off-topic, but this is an interesting topic so I must respond ... I'm a die-hard Nikon guy, but have been considering Canon as my next move of late. I'm really interested in seeing what the Nikon D3x will offer, but I suspect Nikon will continue with DX format given that they have a full line of DX lenses. It's amazing what digital has done to film-based SLRs ... I bought an F100 in 2001 for about $2K with tax and vertical grip ... I might get $600 on eBay today. Same with my Hasselblad ... they're selling for 300-700 on eBay now for a camera worth upwards of $3000 USD. The quality of dSLRs is appraoching that of the medium format. Of course a digital Hasselblad is about $28 000 USD so a film-based Hassey is a real bargain.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ender78 said:


> This is NOT the correct forum for such a question. Feel free to ask this type of question in the ForSale forum. This is not even remotely MAC related. The pricing threads for Macs are OK but not any other equipment.


When did you get appointed Sherriff?

It is not a Mac item. Nor is it for sale. It is a question that relates to its value. The "Everything Else, Eh" forum seems to suit the question quite nicely.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> It doesn't seem like much, but for instance my 24-70mm lens acts like a 31mm on the wide end after the crop on my 1D, the same lens on my 350D acts like a 38mm on the wide end because of the smaller sensor. On a 5D it would act even wider, 24mm just like on a film body. On a Nikon DSLR a 24mm lens would act like a 36mm.


I know what you mean...sounds like a few mm, but it can be a lot, and changes the character of a great lens. In the end the cropped cameras are really just another format, but because they share lenses with the FF bodies the difference can be frustrating. I too would grab a 5D given the chance, especially as it particularly suits my preferred shooting, which is landscapes, cityscapes etc.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

SINC said:


> When did you get appointed Sherriff?
> 
> It is not a Mac item. Nor is it for sale. It is a question that relates to its value. The "Everything Else, Eh" forum seems to suit the question quite nicely.


SINC, I think you misunderstand. This thread was originally posted in the "Everything Mac" forum, it was <I>moved</I> to the Everything Else forum after ender78 made the objection.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CarbonKen said:


> SINC, I think you misunderstand. This thread was originally posted in the "Everything Mac" forum, it was <I>moved</I> to the Everything Else forum after ender78 made the objection.


Yikes, sorry about that, I did not know it had been moved.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I think this thread was moved to Everything Else from All things Mac.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> I don't think ender78 was being unreasonable or "policing" this thread. It's in the wrong forum, that's all there is to it.


How so??? If you take a closer look, this was posted in the "Everything Else, eh?" forum. Surely this falls within the realm of "everything else". 

Medieval doctors, cow abductions, and religious cartoons have nothing to do with Macs either which is why those postings, like this one, were correctly placed in this forum for non-Mac related issues.

[edit] Oops. My apologies. I didn't read the thread all the way thru before responding. I didn't realize it had been moved.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

everyone knows the mods will move a thread if it's off topic and post a little note explaining what they've done, so the self appointed hall monitors can retire their badges - they're not needed.


i've found nikon really doesn't know how to create an interface for their cameras. we picked up a prosumer model a couple of years ago, and it is unusable except in point and shoot mode because the interface is so bad.

maybe they've improved since then but i've sworn off nikon because of this.


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay everyone,

First of all, thanks to everyone who posted relevant info regarding my original message. The opinions have been helpful. It seems like I will eventually get the Canon 5D - it's just a matter of when I want to open my wallet. I don't know how much longer I can wait for Nikon to "maybe" produce a FF sensor SLR. I've long been a fan of Nikon (sold a few way back when I worked part time) but along the way have also kept my keen eye on Canon (also sold a few of those). So, if anyone happens to hear of a good deal on a new or used 5D... .
Secondly, I ask that all messages pertaining to the "relocation" of this thread stop. It was my mistake to post it where I did and that's been resolved for a while now. Thank you.

Thanks again to all for their advice and thoughts.

Noodleboy.


----------

